# Test



## danbuter (Jun 24, 2013)

Test. Haven't been able to post in a week. my message gets deleted when I hit submit.

Ok. working now!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2013)

You're here, we see you!

Wonder what happened?


----------



## danbuter (Jun 26, 2013)

No idea. I use Firefox with win7 (64). This is the only forum I've had issues with. Somewhere between my hitting submit and the actual post going through, all of the text in the Message Box was deleted.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 26, 2013)

If it happens again, especially if it is repeatable, please PM me or send a email to the help desk.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 26, 2013)

I will all but guarantee that all you need to do is empty your browser cache and your problems will magically disappear.


----------

